# Amplificador mosfet con 2sj50 y 2sk135. Ampliación de watts



## tecnicdeso (Feb 18, 2007)

Tengo una etapa de potencia con una fuente de 1200W, con salida 50-0-50, que inicialmente era una 700x2 bipolar.

Un cruce en un filtro de las cajas hizo que los dos canales se prendiesen fuego, y actualmente tiene una carcasa preciosa y unos disipadores increibles. Lo unico que me hace falta es unos módulos de potencia para hacerla funcionar.

Tengo el siguiente circuito, de un amplificador mosfet que actualmente está en desusoabajo)

Mi pregunta es: ¿es posible aumentar la potencia ubicando mas transistores de potencia en la salida, desacoplandolos adecuadamente?
Como dije la fuente es un transformador toroidal que suministra 1200W, y tiene todo para rendir perfectamente con potencias menores.

Dispongo de Bastantes transistores mosfet 2sj50 y 2sk135. Un apilado de 3 npn y 3 pnp por canal, desacoplados a la salida con una resistencia de 0,33 Ohms, aumentaran el rendimiento? Provocarán alguna averia en el driver, en cuya salida hay una resistencia de 100 Ohm? Debo poner una resistencia a cada transistor mosfet entre el driver y su base de 100Ohm


----------



## gaston sj (Feb 18, 2007)

respecto alas resistencias pues tienes que ponerlas 

es muy probable que tenga alguna falla ya que e circuito esta diseñado para sierto amperaje pero recalculande las resistencias y aumentando la capacidad de los capacitores es factible y muy probable que te funque y con mas potencia que es lo importante saludos


----------



## RUDA (Feb 18, 2007)

Hola tecni, ojo en mi opinion ese circuito de mofets laterales es bastante precario, ya que no hay un buen sistema de multiplicador Vbe para proteger a los fet si bien los laterales trabajan distintos a los verticales, y al aumentar la temperatura no se modifica sustancialmente  la corriente de reposo, hacerlo laburar con más corriente y dejar la de reposo fijada solo con p2, mmmmmm, no es muy fiable dejarlos librados al azar, si te interesa busco que creo que tengo un circuito de fets laterales de 400 en verción mono.


----------



## nene (Feb 19, 2007)

es cireto lo de ruda...me parece que deberia de ser necesario un mejor control de bias!..ya que no evo nada que se monte sobre el disipador mismo!...como controlas la corriente de cada transistor si si no sensas la temperatura??... como debes de saber los transisores, bipo y mosfet, al aumentar su temperatura presisa una corriente menor para mantenerse encendidos que si estan frios...

con respecto a tu pregunta si mas transisotres aumenta la potencia...no es tan simple!...un amplificador con dos transistores uniamente a una salida simetrica, es decir que solo un transisotr funcionara por cada medio ciclo, no es estable y mucho menso podra entrega una potencia de 700W asi como asi!... mas mosfet aumentaran el rendimiento para impedancias muy bajas ya que la corriente es mayor y nopasa solo por un mosfet!... (para explicarlo de alguna manera)...la resistencia de potencia es NECESARIA si o si!... una de 0.22 Ohms de 5 Wats bastaria con una caida de potencial en esta de 18mV regulas cada mosfet a unos 100mA aprox...

otra cosa importante si armas un amplificador con mas de un mosfet de alta potencia y con un buen control de bias!....los mosfet deben estar "agrupados"....te lo digo porque como has dicho que tienes montones de mosfets 2s... , que quiero decir con esto??..que si usas dos npn y dos pnp busca de cada grupo los dos mas parecidos...con la caracteristicas mas similares....pues cuando los pongas a maximo poder si no es estan agrupados, uno trabajara mas que otro se calentara muchos mas...disminuria su corriente para mantenerlo encendido...estara mas prendido que el otro...pasa el tiempo....y PUMB!!....AL CAR%$ CON EL MOSFET!!!.......

esto de agruparlos en general no se hace...pues los amplificador diy, a menos que seas dj o pro., muy pocas veces se mantiene a potencias de maximo poder durante un buen tiempo...unas horas!...ademas si no dispones de muchos mosfet como tu!...es una solucion costosa!...pues compras 6 y utilizas dos!...y no son nada baratos los mosfet de potencias....

tecni te mando un abrazo!!!!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Feb 19, 2007)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. He estado investigando y efectivamente, poco se gana.

Una vez hace años hice la prueba y si que parece que mejoró el rendimiento con impedancias bajas: 4 y 2 ohm a la salida, pero no gané mucho. La diferencia es que la fuente de poder es impresionante, dispone de dos devanados independientes 35 0 35 para cada canal, y de 20 Amperes cada uno, Así como un agrupado de condensadores de 100000 Microf. por canal.

Supongo que una fuente de tal calibre, alimentando una etapa de potencia de este tipo, no se enteraría en el voltaje de salida, con lo cual a pleno rendimiento y baja impedancia trabajaria con mas potencia.

De todos modos, esto iba a ser  un invento ya que en una de las carrozas de carnaval funcionaban 6 etapas de potencia de 1200Wats, y una de ellas se encendió literalmente a causa de un cruce en el filtraje de una caja,(un problema de fabricación), luego probé otra etapa y tambien hizo fumillo. Hoy he estado hablando con el fabricante puesto que soy distribuidor de esa marca y ha entendido el problemam, así que me sustituirá una etapa completa (dos modulos de potencia) sin coste alguno, así que gracias. Ponerme a hacer una etapa de potencia completa no tengo suficiente voluntad... así que adelante.

Esta era la etapa: CA900 2X750 1X1200 RMS
MODEL:  	CA-400  	CA-600   	CA-900   	CA-1200
 Output power(1kHZ,RMS)
 8Ω 	      2×250W 	 2×325W 	2×500W 	2×600W
 4Ω 	2×420W 	2×500W 	2×750W 	2×900W
 Bridge 8Ω 	750W 	1000W 	1200W 	1500W
Input impedance 	20kΩ
Cross talk 	<-80dB
THD 	≤0.1%@1kHz 0dB input
SNR 	≥110dB
Slew rate 	40V/us
Damping factor 	>200
Frequency response 	20Hz～20kHz +/-0.2dB
Power supply 	AC 100-120V/200-240V 50/60HZ
Dimension 	490×380×140mm
Weight 	17kg 	19.3kg 	22kg 	21.2kg


----------

